# Found: Rafting Guide Stick on the Poudre



## durangowingnut (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't they buy those things by the dozen!!


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

Hey Josh,
did you check with Ian? It is a long shot but maybe it spent all this time under water?

lindsey


----------

